# Glass and track in Ipswich



## jham66 (Jun 1, 2011)

For those approaching their next enclosure job and wondering where to get the glass and track from in Ipswich;

JP Glass and Aluminium, Mining Street Bundamba for the glass. I was in there today and got 4 pieces of glass cut (for two 4ft enclosures) $50. Cheaper for more, especially if you can utilise a full sheet of glass. Talk to him about your project!

Bunnings for the track, but do yourself a favour and go to the special orders desk. You can order the plastic tracks in a 1220mm kit for $18.40, they don't stock this length on the shelves. This will save you having a 600mm off cut from the 1800mm track that they do carry as stock. The 1800mm track is $26.50. They are currently all out of stock......


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 1, 2011)

How thick is the glass ?


----------



## Trouble (Jun 1, 2011)

hey Jham - did you already have the glass & took it to them to get it cut, or is $50 with the glass as well? 
I know Gregs Glass out at West Ippy you have to pay more if you're buying the glass too, not if they just have to cut it... would be great to find someone a little cheaper.  
thanks for the Bunnings tip too


----------



## jham66 (Jun 1, 2011)

$50 is for the glass too. So for 4 pieces of 5mm glass supplied and cut to size. He said if I had given him a ring a couple of weeks out it would have been even cheaper, because he could fill my order using off-cuts from other jobs.... An extra $10 and he would have arised it for me too.... I do the arissing myself. I just use 60 grit on an orbital sander and then clean it up using 600 grit wet/dry.

The other cheaper option was as I mentioned above, utilise the whole sheet of glass. Means he doesn't end up with anything in the bin....


----------



## Trouble (Jun 1, 2011)

sweet as, thanks for the tip  Definitely will give him a call. 
p.s. what's arissing?? :?


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 1, 2011)

KO Glass
One Mile QLD 4305
Phone:0404 494 687

This is the guy i use 6mm glass outstanding prices and a nice guy will drill holes fpr handles too.


----------



## jham66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Trouble said:


> sweet as, thanks for the tip  Definitely will give him a call.
> p.s. what's arissing?? :?


 
Where they take the sharp edges off. They usually use a large belt sander and work their way around the the four sides, top and bottom to give the glass a bevelled edge. You will also want rounded corners or it will rip up the plastic track.



sutto75 said:


> KO Glass
> One Mile QLD 4305
> Phone:0404 494 687
> 
> This is the guy i use 6mm glass outstanding prices and a nice guy will drill holes fpr handles too.


 
What do you use as a track for the 6mm glass? I was going to call KO, just around the corner from me. Only reason I didn't was that it didn't have a street address, thought I may be up for a call out fee.


----------



## Trouble (Jun 17, 2011)

I went to JP Glass & Aluminium today, and John was great!! I definitely recommend going to him! 
$30 for 4 pieces of 440mm x 350mm glass. They would've been $60 but because they were 'effected by the floods' I recieved them half price. I just have to bevell the edges myself, but other than that, John is definitely the man you want to go & see for your next glass project!!
Thanks for the heads up Jham


----------



## jham66 (Jun 18, 2011)

No worries Trouble. I got some glass later that same evening and he said that another snake person had been in. Was your glass 4mm or 5mm? If it was 5mm you got it cheaper than I get it from him.....


----------



## Trouble (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, that would've been me ... 5mm I bought  
thanks again!


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 18, 2011)

jham66 said:


> What do you use as a track for the 6mm glass? I was going to call KO, just around the corner from me. Only reason I didn't was that it didn't have a street address, thought I may be up for a call out fee.


 
Hey mate sorry its 5mm not 6mm my bad no call out fee i just call him tell him what i wont and he dos it takes the sharp edges off also for nothing. He is on reedy st One Mile last time i got two sheets 970x480 and cost 50 bucks for both with holes drilled in for handles.
real good bloke
Regards 
Tony


----------



## Spider178 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, Pro Glass in West Ipswich have got the track in 4,5 and 6mm. It's about the same price as Bunnings but they have it in stock (unlike Bunnings at the mo). And what's better is that he will cut it to whatever length you want, not sure what his glass prices are like yet but will find out next week. Best thing is really helpful!!!


----------



## slide (Aug 8, 2011)

Another way to round the edges of your glass is with a sharpening stone, just run it along the edge of the glass, works a treat and real quick too. If you are using the stone you would use for your knives its best to use the sides of it so you dont wear tracks in the good working face of the stone and ruin your knives next time you sharpen them, or just buy a cheap one for the job if you intend to use it on a lot of glass.

Spider178- thanks for the tip for finding the track to suit the thicker glass, the bunnings stuff only takes up to 5mm and the 5mm glass i get is actually more like 5.25mm and doesnt fit so i have to settle for 4mm instead. Do you know what their prices are for the 6mm track?

Jham66- Thats a good tip with the special order for 1220mm track. good way to save a few bucks that could go on something else. I have just been using the off cuts of the track and installing them on the sides of the enclosure so when the glass is closed it seats tidily into the glass track at either end. I wonder if bunnings can order it in longer lengths such as 2400mm to get it a bit cheaper when building 2 enclosures? 
I get my glass off a guy in Caboolture, very cheap but his cuts aren't always the straightest- Im a bit of a fussy bugger though, but it doesnt really matter if its hidden by the glass track, only if the edges are going to be exposed. Usually costs me about $20-$30 total for the glass to do 2 enclosures @ 4foot by 1&1/2foot in 4mm glass.


----------



## Spider178 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Slide - From memory it was $34.00 for 1200mm top and bottom. About $18.00 a metre


----------

